#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in US - Study abroad in US - MS in USA >  >  WHich place would you choose if you were going abroad for higher studies?? & Why??

## m.thomas

I'm currently pusuing a BTech in Mechanical Engineering & I'd like to go for higher studies. But I'm confused whether to do it in India or abroad?? What are your opinions & what are the reasons for your choice??? :(happy): 





  Similar Threads: Free online Study Material for Abroad Studies great learning place Good place for student Further Studies in Australia - Techanical and Further Studies in Australia - TAFE Finally a place worth resting!

----------

